
A refreshing design for Buxfer - domp
http://www.netbanker.com/2007/04/buxfer_showcases_personal_finance_features.html
======
mattcarbone
Buxfer will be the next startup from Y to get picked up. It's useful and could
easily be a feature in some bank's web portal.

